# Electrical Fuse box prop



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's my fuse box prop. It's using 1 cylinder, and 1 flash cracker.


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicely done !!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you mkozic1!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think that tapping sound is Morse code for "Danger - High Voltage"


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Those things scare the bejeezus out of me. 

Come to think of it - just about everything scares me


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Haha, yes RoxyBlue that might be true. 
Mys197gt, the flash cracker is very loud. I'd get startled every time it goes off haha


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Great job, that will make a nice addition to the haunt.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Watcher!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I love these things. Great effect. Unfortunately my "theme" is not conducive to a blown electrical box, but they are really cool.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you jaege! I plan to build a zombie prop to be electrocuted when this fuse box goes off. I hope the effect works out well together.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Where did you get the cracker?


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Aquayne, I got the flash cracker from HalloweenFXprops.com. It's hard to tell in the video, but the crackers are very loud. Great startle!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome prop! I don't have any thing it would go with this year but I will definately keep this in mind for the future!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice effect. I think it will work great with an electrocuted zombie.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for your comments 
Yes I'll connect this to a zombie and it'll get electrocuted. It'll be hooked to the tstraub/ScubaSpook controller. I'll post a video when it's done.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Great stuff, Dave. I swear, there's a job here for you, if you could stand the Midwest winters. I'm going to email you later, I have been completely swamped the last few weeks.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey HippoFeet! Thanks man! Building props would be an awesome job to have. I'd probably never go home, LOL!


----------

